# 2003-04 Suns Line-Up



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Insider is reporting that Pedrag Drobjnak 7'0 C from Seattle is looking to play with the Suns for about half the mid-level exception. If that is the case then the Suns should also go for 6'11 PF Brian Skinner with the other half. This would make the Suns championship contenders IMO.

C-Drobjnak/ Voskuhl/Outlaw
PF-Amare/Skinner/Outlaw
SF-Marion/Zarko/JJ
SG-Penny/JJ/Casey
PG-Stephon/Barborsa

IR: Big Jake, Googs, 

Drobjnak plays into the hands of the Spurs offense as he will not play completely down low and can stretch a defense, which will open things up for Marbury driving and Amare in the post. Skinner brings a physical toughness that would be a welcome addition to the team, he is actually a better defender than Scott Williams with more athleticism, Larry Brown didn't utilize him right last year. 

It looks like they will get Drobjnak and that will be a good pick-up regardless.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Championship contenders?
Maybe, but i think they still need another year


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dat seems like a pretty good roster for the Suns. I dont think they'll be championship contenders, but dat lineup should at least take em out of da 1st round...


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Sounds good to me, but from what i hear, the suns are targeting Elden cambell, i must be hearing wrong then, sounds good to me, ,drobjnak cant be any worse than big jake, although i do like Voshkul


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Insider is reporting that Pedrag Drobjnak 7'0 C from Seattle is looking to play with the Suns for about half the mid-level exception. If that is the case then the Suns should also go for 6'11 PF Brian Skinner with the other half. This would make the Suns championship contenders IMO.
> 
> C-Drobjnak/ Voskuhl/Outlaw
> ...


Thats a good looking team there IMO. I say 6th seed in a close finish with Houston.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Insider is reporting that Pedrag Drobjnak 7'0 C from Seattle is looking to play with the Suns for about half the mid-level exception. If that is the case then the Suns should also go for 6'11 PF Brian Skinner with the other half. This would make the Suns championship contenders IMO.
> 
> C-Drobjnak/ Voskuhl/Outlaw
> ...


Without injuries or any team problems, this team can go far in the playoffs. But not championship contenders YET.


----------

